# back to back wall hung toilet trick



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Wanted to post in tricks of trade coupdnt find it. When you have back to back wall hung toilets. If the toilet are the only thing clogged. Use your closet auger on first middle and last stall. Thats were most wall hung carriers meet for underground. Nine out of ten times ive been able to clear with auger using the additional cable in the stick.:thumbup:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sometimes my wife used a butter knife to turn screws on my sons toys...


----------

